# What should I do? (poss. selling my setup)



## time4mercy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I've been a lurker since 2006. For some of that time I practically lived on the forums, and you've helped me immeasurably without ever knowing it. I apologize for not thanking you earlier.

After the Crash <moment of silence>, I thought I really should jump in and start participating. I have benefitted so much from the information on this forum and would like to help repopulate that information, even if only by asking the questions.

So here's (the first part of) my story:

With your assistance, I bought and set up my "dream" tank. You saved me a lot of money and a lot of trouble. The tank has been running for a little over four years now, and I've learned something very important:

Big tanks are awesome, but they're just not for me. I'm short, I'm fat, and I mostly live alone. It's frustrating for me to try and manipulate things in my tank because it's too big (deep/high). I can take the canopy off to lose some of the height, but getting it back on (without smacking the lights around/off) is really a two-person job, and taking it off doesn't really help that much anyway. The bottom line is that I don't enjoy puttering around with my big tank. The practical result of this is that I've really let it "go" over the past couple of years. The fish seem to be doing fine, but the tank looks like crap. I've got algae issues and there's really no aquascaping to speak of anymore - it's pretty much overrun with Crypts.

I've finally managed to admit to myself that I don't really want my big tank anymore. I feel like a quitter, but there it is. The last straw was when I started looking into converting the 10 gal in my office to a low-tech planted tank for a couple of DP (*always* wanted some) and noticed that my excitement for aquarium stuff had returned with a vengeance. My frustrations with the big tank have been killing my love for the hobby. That's bad (and sad).

The problem now is what to do with the big tank. I guess I'd like to sell it and use the proceeds to fund my interest in small (30 gal and below) tanks, because I don't have a lot of extra money lying around. However, the logistics seem problematic as I still have fish in there. It's not like I can take it down and clean everything out etc. And some of the fish I have now are too big to be moved into a small tank.

What are your thoughts? To help, here's a general description of what I have now. (Some of the details are fuzzy because I haven't paid close attention in so long, and I'm not at home to try and check model #'s etc.) Any ideas or guidance would be much appreciated.

My "big" tank setup:

90 gal Oceanic bowfront with stand and canopy (black) containing
- a tonne of Cryptocorynes
- three large Clown Loaches (had them since 2004)
- two bristlenose plecos
- a few otos
- one pearl Gourami
- one black Molly
- around 10 neons
- a couple of very elderly zebra danios
- a couple of homemade slate shelters etc.
- algae 

around 300w of lighting

heater

Eheim cannister filter

CO2 injection system (tank, regulator, solenoid, pH meter, external diffusion chamber etc.)


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure that you'll be able to sell your tank and likely the fish, especially if you offer it for a good price.

And I think that you'll really enjoy having a smaller tank or two, or even six. I have several small tanks and find that the Eclipse 12 is the perfect size for a nano tank. Easy to plant and 'scape, big enough to have a few interesting fish (I have a female betta and 4 otos in my 12 gallon), and the lights work well for plant growth. I've also got some 6 gallon Eclipses, which I enjoy very much. And this weekend, I'll be planting a rimless 8 gallon. 

Microrasboras (chili rasboras, for example) are a great fish for a small planted tank.

Like you, I have a lot of difficulty working with a tall tank. My 25 gallon quarantine tank is quite deep at 21 inches and I find it very hard to clean. It doesn't help that it's on a counter that is higher than the average fish stand. When I work on this tank the fish cower, probably wondering if I'm going to fall right in.

I think that it will take a bit of work for you to clean your tank up, which you're probably going to want to do in order to sell it, but you'll be happier once you've got the tank that really sings for you. If you're switching from a 90 gallon, you might consider a 36 gallon bowfront. I've got one on a lower stand and I really enjoy it. My kids think that the bowfront acts like a lens and they say that the fish are jumping out at them, but this is my favourite tank right now.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tanks with the full setup won't be hard to sell!

As for going smaller.. you might wanna do long tanks! =) but dun give up!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not go too much smaller. I would go shallower. I agree that your tank won't be hard to sell. To keep it lower maintenance go lower light but leave the CO2 on. I have that on my 125 and love it. No algae problems and good plant growth but slower.

Get a tank that you can reach the bottom from 3 sides and you won't have to worry about height and reach as much. Keep it below 2 WPG.

What I've found is smaller tank, per unit volume, is actually higher maintenance because of their inherent instability. If I would you, I would go with a 3 ft long 50 gallon. It's got enough volume to be stable and big enough footprint to be aquascaped properly, but small enough to be easily maintained.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If keeping a big tank isn't fun for you, get rid of it. You should stay in the hobby, but do what you enjoy. Smaller tanks seem to be more your style. I am sure you will find someone who will buy your old set up without too much difficulty.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Sell the big fish first. The clown loaches will sell fast.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like only the CL and the gourami won't fit a smaller tank properly, so I would sell those and transfer everything else to your new tank and you have an instant setup.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

IMO, i haven't seen your tank, but i can picture it, (looks great in my head), but for the aqua-systen you have, you don't need a big tank, you can keep all! of your fish friends, and set up, and the general apearance of your tank, with a smaller tank. I've looked into getting a custom build 20g SUPER long, 48x10x12 high, this would be considerably easier to maitain. I think munster would be able to make it for under $100, and you could keep aproximately the same foot print, and relativly the same appearance. 

Oh, and by the way, if your looking to getting rid of the CO2, throw a PM at me, i may be interested,lol


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with most people here. As Tom said, sell the large fish first, then , as others have stated, move the fish to a smaller tank, sell your large tank and go with a long and low. I'm into shrimp and corys, long and lows are a great solution. I am on the tall side of average, and I dislike doing maintenance on the tall tanks.

Steve


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

300 watts of light is WAY too much Im not even running 375 on 250 gallons and the light has to get down over 30 inches to my ground cover plants...

Your large clown loaches should finance the next venture with some other sold and geriatric going free,.

Alternatively, you could do a make over and sell as a unit to then move on to what you want. I imagine with less wattage, a metricide/excel regime you could clear alagae, bit of scaping and you would be good to go!

Are all your plants algae infested? if not even pulling some for sale would be an option./

Lisa


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you are definitely on the right track with changing things up. I was in a similiar spot a while back, had a tank that I was frustrated with and waning interest as a result. I have found the hobby way more enjoyable with multiple tanks and I am really not obsessed at all....At any rate changing things up will likely be a whole lot of fun. As for selling your setup - sounds like most of the folks, me included, who are reading your post are already gauging our interest in the setup and its component parts so you really should be able to set up a few smaller tanks without incurring any new costs. Good luck have fun.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i am also vertically and metabolically challenged.......so i put my tanks on the floor and because its just me and my daughter i dont really worry about things getting kicked into them to break them or anything. so other than my boobs hitting the water when i bend over to work on the tank i love them again....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

^^LOL< like Duece Bigalo style?


----------



## time4mercy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi again,

Thanks for all the suggestions and encouragement. Even just "confessing" has made me feel a lot better about the whole situation.

The tank is definitely too big for me. With the stand and canopy it is (slightly) taller than I am, and the tank itself is 28" deep.

I just took a bunch of (pretty crummy) photos, and would welcome additional opinions etc. For example, I'm not sure if the plants are salvageable.

Of course, trying to get a good shot of the loaches was damn near impossible. I'd estimate they are close to 4" long. . . I was just at IPU, and similar-sized ones were priced at $40, if that's any help.

I'm really attached to the CLs, but I know they and the gourami have to go. There's no way I'm getting another tank that will be big enough for them. The others I can/will likely keep.

The filter is an Eheim 2217, and the lighting is a Coralife 4X65 watt fixture. the bulbs are OLD. . . the new owner should just get new ones.

The CO2 setup is mostly Milwaukee stuff, bought from J and L.

I'm already "in negotiations"  with someone for the tank (early bird, worm, etc.). Someguy, you are first on the list for the CO2 system. You can see it in the photos, and I will PM you with more info when I get a chance.

Thanks again. Here's the photos: http://s745.photobucket.com/albums/xx95/time4mercy/90%20gal%20tank/


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

More smaller tanks means more variety  haha.

If it doesn't move here, can always recross your offerings on craigslist. Don't remember which store exactly will do trades...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup. Those crypts definitely salvageable. A little pruning of the not so healthy leaves, a diluted Excel mist spray and they're ready to go. They're tough as nails too.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i would defintly disagree with needing to get rid of the gourami's

now that i see your tank, you could DEFINATLY keep everything and everyone, and drop them into a 33g long, and you would have an amazing tank still...... !


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

I keep my Clowns in a 28gal right now (obviously going bigger) so, for NOW if you wanted to keep them and go smaller than 90, you probably could. 

If not, I'm sure you won't have a problem selling them on here! There are a lot of CL Lovers  Myself included, I'd snap a couple up off you but I'm afraid it'll put my alpha's nose outta joint and he is the original loach in the tank. I'd hate to see him upset 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

*50gal and 37gal*

As I said in pm, I have two tanks that I can trade you for the one, and then you can keep any fish you want of yours. In my 150gal I have two clown loaches that would love some pals. Let me know if you want to do a trade.
1. 50gal plus stand
2. 37gal plus cabinet stand


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking set-up. I love the pearl gourami. Traded mine when I went all discus


----------

